# Whats the best oil to use???



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

Looking to rebuild a bunch of my reels and want to know the best oil,including my 706. So the whats the best(lube and speed for bearing frre spin) do you recommend. And what grease?



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm a big fan of CorrosionX. But TSI's 321 is super fast for bearings.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

hell i use slick 50 wheel bearing grease, lasts forever.


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

*Oil*

Thanks the slick 50 sounds good for grease, but the TSI 321 was the oil I used before. Awesome oil for freespinning bearings like the roller on the 706's.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

For the pinion bearing I would oil it with CorrosionX then fill it with your favorite grease. Grease alone will be too thick and slow the reel. Unless it's a thin grease.


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

*reels*

Thanks for the advice. What do you charge to service reels, and if so how long would it take.


Thanks Mark


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

706 and 704 is $15.00. It all depends on the reels and the amount of bearings.


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

*Oil*

Does anyone have any TSI 321 locally(Milton area)???


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You can order it from Penn Parts.com, Smooth Drag, or directly from American Gas and Chemical.

I can mail you some too. The 4oz bottle will last for years. If you need just a couple of ounces just PM me your address and I'll send you some.

Keith


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

P.M. sent. Thanks Keith


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

sharkrider said:


> P.M. sent. Thanks Keith


Ive had the oil ready to mail to you but just keep forgetting. I will get it mailed..!!


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

*reels*

I need to get my reels down there this week. Plus I have some 6and 9/0 side covers and skeletons I will give you if you can use them. Don't want to trash them


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> I'm a big fan of CorrosionX. But TSI's 321 is super fast for bearings.


second this. for everyday fishing CorrosionX is great and all my conventional surf reels put out great numbers using it. 

boeshield T-9 for the spool and inside metal side plates. Penn blue grease for gears, graphite side plates and non spool bearings. cheap enough and easy to find anywhere.

I always grease graphite side plates even though they wont corrode. seems to keep water from sitting.


----------

